# Logo für den Druck optimieren?



## Rayne (11. April 2009)

Hallo.

Ich habe vor, mir T-Shirts und Pullover mit meinem Logo drucken zu lassen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob die spitz zulaufenden Linien nicht zu dünn sein könnten für den Druck generell und für den Druck auf Kleidung. Die Fachleute in dem Forum hier können mir da vielleicht nützliche Tipps geben 

In diesem Zusammenhang würde mich natürlich eure Meinung zum Logo interessieren.


----------



## ink (11. April 2009)

Moin
Da würde ich speziell den Drucker fragen ob er/sie es plotten kann.
Ist von Mensch und Maschine unterschiedlich.
Ich denke mal du hast es als Vektorgrafik vorliegen?

Hmm, also das Logo könntest du vielleicht ein wenig aufpeppen, wenn du zB das untere "V" vom Fallschirm als "V" von "DiVe" nehmen würdest, dann würde es auch näher zusammenrücken und mehr zusammengehörig ausschauen.

Mfg


----------



## Rayne (11. April 2009)

Ok, danke für deine Antwort 
Ich hatte damals einige Entwürfe, die sieses "V" genauso umsetzen, aber das pasts mit der Trennung Sky-DiveZone nicht ganz. Das sah dann so aus, als hieße die URL Skydi-vezone.

Ich habe noch einen alten Entwurf angehangen, den ich gerade wieder gefunden habe. Den finde ich eigentlich auch ganz gut. Was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.sky-divezone.de/Other/9.jpg


----------

